# Watching Tour of Flanders in NYC



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

I will be traveling in the NYC area during the RvV and thus not able to watch the race (my favorite of the year) at home. If you know of a bar, cafe or other location that will be showing the race broadcast, I'd appreciate it if you'd let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

Try calling BXL Cafe in NYC. 212-768-0200. I pretty sure last year they had a party someone put together who is involved in the NYC cycling community. Also have great Belgian beers on tap. It's on 43rd close to 6th. You can also do a search for Belgian restaurants in NYC. A few others came up, but I like BXL and I'm fairly sure they showed the event last year.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

*RVV Viewing party*

You are in luck, the cafe that CHT mentioned is indeed having a viewing party...
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=109841962432345&notif_t=event_wall#wall_posts


----------



## gillemon (Apr 1, 2011)

What american channel(s) can we watch rvv on? is this channel available in wilmington?


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Vs*

It's on Versus, you should be able to get in Wilmington, but it depends on your cable or satellite packge


----------



## gillemon (Apr 1, 2011)

yeh but its not live :s, its at 4PM. If i wait until 4pm i will probably already know the result because i am from belgium


----------

